# Dog attacks! and other scary dog stories



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I got an idea to start this thread from Rockymtsweetie's story about the little pom mix that got attacked by a St. Bernard. 

I was jogging with my lab/pit mix one day last year (so she was about 6 years old) and I saw a big, unneutered, blue pit bull and his chihuahua buddy wander across the street towards us. Most of the time when dogs approach me like this, I just firmly tell them to go home and they usually hesitate before wandering off in the other direction. 

Not this guy, he came over and started circling my Pennywise and sniffing her, checking her out, he was a little less than twice her size. She had her hackles up but wasn't trying to be dominant at all, out of nowhere he just lunged at her, so I kicked him in the ribs, mid flight which slightly deterred his path, then he got his entire jaws around her stomach and back so I kicked him in the face (stupid to do with a pit, I know) but he let go and looked a little confused. I was standing in the middle of the street yelling that if someone owned a blue pit bull they should come out and get it, no one came. 

Luckily the dog got distracted and started wandering down the street, so I walked up to the house that was in the same direction he had come from with a suspicious open gate, I knocked loudly and rudely on their door until the jerk who owned the dog opened up. I said, "Do you own a blue pit bull?" "Ummm, no?" "So that dog isn't yours?" "Oh hey, Smokey! Come home boy!" and the dog happily sauntered back home. Boy did he get an ear full from me after that. 

I love pit bulls but people who do nothing but attempt to perpetuate their stereotypes really are a detriment to the breed and should be euthanized (the bad owners, not the dogs). 

And luckily, Pennywise walked away unharmed, I guess Smokey didn't manage to really sink his teeth in and maybe he wouldn't have actually hurt her but that was hardly a risk I was willing to take with a strange dog I didn't know.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We had new neighbors move in two doors down with a Golden retriever that they let run loose. My son was in kindergarten at the time and they had a boy in first grade. One day shortly after they moved in I let my son go play with their boy. When I walked over to bring him home, the dog stood in the yard and growled and growled at me and would not let me in the yard to even knock on the door to get my son. Luckily my son came home and I banned him from that house. Later that week the dog ran onto our front porch and attacked our cat right up on our porch. We saw the dog do it and rushed the cat to the emergency vets where she ended up having $500 worth of surgery. We sent them the bill which they paid. A week later our other cat was missing and when we found her hiding in our shed, she had dog bites on her but we couldn't prove anything. She survived and those people got a divorce and moved eventually after the dog had chased almost everyone in the neighborhood. I've had more trouble with Golden Retrievers then any other breed except Chihuahuas and Poodles. Probably because you just never expect a Golden to be mean so they surprise you. 
It's the people who let their dogs run loose in the neighborhoods that cause so many problems. They just think their dog is never going to bother anybody or somehow their dog is special. Or maybe they just don't think at all!


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I was at the vet's office with my male yorkie, Cooper, and one of the females, Cali, when this guy walked in with a rott. For what ever reason this really upset Cooper. He began growling, really low. I'd never heard him do this before. I was trying to walk to the other side of the office to advoid anything. But of course this dumb guy comes over, his dog baring his teeth. I said "Hey, I don't think your dog is going to do well with mine" The idiot just came closer... Just as they got in reach, my 3 1/2 pound Cooper lunged at this HUGE rott and bite his face. He just sorta hung there for a second, I thought for sure he was going to be swallowed whole! Stunned, the rott literally turned tail and ran!
It was so scary, I'd never seen my dog act like that. I'd also never seen a rott act like that. I grew up with rotties and they all had that "big dumb sweetheart" disposition... Needless to say, that guy stayed on the other side of the office from the rest of our visit.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When I was working in Vermont, all the Rotts were big dumb sweethearts. When I moved to North Carolina, all the ones that came in were mean. It's strange how the breed changes depending on the area and who's been breeding them. 
It's also weird how you go in vets offices and everyone lets their dogs walk right up to your dog. That's the one place where you'd think they'd realize, first of all that the dogs are stresssed out, and second, maybe they have something contagious!! I mean, they are in a vets office for a reason after all! I always try to keep my babies under the chair by me.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

my 2 dogs are very well socialized. But the last time we were at the vets, I had both of them in for shots. A big dane was there, and acting fine, my dogs were by me being calm, then all of a sudden the dane decided that Baby was food, I think. Rex stopped him and yes, blood was drawn. This just happened a week ago, Baby is fine, but Rex now, is more aggressive. Now what do I do? Socialize more, or just thank God, that he protected her?


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I usually hold my guys at the vet, but I had two of them by myself (this was before we got Chloe, imagine if I had had all 3!!) They are all such social dogs, I mean they will bark at other dogs outside and growl... but it never sounds aggressive. We go to the dog park everyday and they have a blast! I can't say "park" without them racing to the door and sitting down for leashes. I think it was just because the vet is a stressful place for them. But still that guy should have stayed away, I mean I moved and then when he moved towards me again I told him not too.
Our rotties were such sweeties, I remember riding on their backs as a kid! My yorkies have been around my dad's rottie and they love each other! They play and chase and have a great time, same with all the dogs at the park.... Weird huh?
Anyway Rex, I would try to get him to socialize with other dogs. First without the other dog. After he gets comfortable, introduce your dog. Try to eventually make it to the park. Is he only aggressive when he is indoors and others are outside? Or do you think he is asserting dominance?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, it sounds like Rex just needs to re-learn some socializing skillz. Try taking him for walks and introducing him to dogs you meet when you see them. Also setting up play dates with dogs he likes first, and then maybe try to incorporate in a nice dog he doesn't know. Then work him up to dog parks. 

My neighbors let their three dogs (weimeraner, yorkie, and a little newly adopted Humane Society mutt) run the streets around my neighborhood. I don't know if they're just being lazy and are "letting them walk themselves" but there's been many times I've been chase by them while on my bike, or when I'm walking my dogs, my older shepherd mix actually growled and scared them off one time, and there's been many times I've seen them nearly get hit by cars. I called animal control after this had gone on for several weeks. Lo and behold the dogs disappeared from the streets for about two and a half weeks. Now unfortunately they're back again, though not as often. But seriously, who lets their purebred dogs and newly adopted baby just run loose in traffic? My friend told me to kidnap the yorkie for her, she'd give it a better home anyway, and let me tell you, I'm tempted!


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Yes, it sounds like Rex just needs to re-learn some socializing skillz. Try taking him for walks and introducing him to dogs you meet when you see them. Also setting up play dates with dogs he likes first, and then maybe try to incorporate in a nice dog he doesn't know. Then work him up to dog parks.
> 
> My neighbors let their three dogs (weimeraner, yorkie, and a little newly adopted Humane Society mutt) run the streets around my neighborhood. I don't know if they're just being lazy and are "letting them walk themselves" but there's been many times I've been chase by them while on my bike, or when I'm walking my dogs, my older shepherd mix actually growled and scared them off one time, and there's been many times I've seen them nearly get hit by cars. I called animal control after this had gone on for several weeks. Lo and behold the dogs disappeared from the streets for about two and a half weeks. Now unfortunately they're back again, though not as often. But seriously, who lets their purebred dogs and newly adopted baby just run loose in traffic? My friend told me to kidnap the yorkie for her, she'd give it a better home anyway, and let me tell you, I'm tempted!



Where did they adopt their new dog from? 

Lol if you took the Yorkie they probably just go get another one. I have some neighbors who do that and if the dog is not back within a day, they just get a new one to replace it!! Jeez


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that's horrible! 

I'm pretty sure their new dog is from the Humane Society of Reno (not to be confused with the national Humane Society organization, HSUS I do believe). He was wearing the green paper band around his neck the first day I saw him (this is indicative of Humane Society dogs in my are) and the next day he had a real collar on. 

Why? do you think I should call the Humane Society?


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Why? do you think I should call the Humane Society?


I would! To adopt from the Humane Society you have to fill out all kinds of paperwork and go through this huge process to "prove" that you can and will give the animal the bet possible life. I would think that they would want to know that a dog the adopted out is allowed to play in traffic. 

How do you replace your best friend? I couldn't imagine getting another one right after mine went missing. I would be searching like crazy for them! Some people should not be allowed to own pets. Actually a judge can rule that, so I would continue to press the issue with animal control. Eventually it will make it to a judges desk. Obviously these people don't care about these animals, so why should they get to keep them?


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree, about calling someone. I think that the ASPCA is better. Off subject, or back to what happened, I took Rex to the next town over from us, Cornish. To the feed and grain store, and asked that I could just be with him there to see what would happen. We know the owner well, so he let us just hang out. There were dogs in and out of vehicles for a few hours, and Rex was very good. Then that one great dane came by. He went crazy!!! I asked the owner if his dog did a down/stay and he didn't know what that meant. So, I put Rex in a down stay, then asked if I could walk the dane. After walking away from Rex, who was being watched by my hubby, I had the dane heeling with me, and the owner was amazed! I walked by my boy, with the dog, and my boy was so good, he stayed down. The dane, wanted to go see him and I just tugged his line and said "lets walk" I was not his trainer for heeling, but I kept him at my side. His owner wants me to walk him as he always pulls him. I just said that it would cost him money for me to train his dog, and if he wants me to help him train him, so be it. Nothing more was said about that, he left, and we did too.


----------

